# Storage in a non-working freezer



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I have a freezer that went out a year ago. Can I safely store extra dry and canned food in it? Wasn't sure if damp would build up in it while it was closed. I don't have a lot of pantry space for food storage and this would solve the dilemma, if it would work.

I planned to vacuum seal sugar, flour, rice, etc, and store it in the freezer with a bucket of DampRid to keep out wet. 

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I think it should work. Used to store welding rods in old refrigerators, just wired up the light to burn all the time to cook out moisture.
Ed


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have used old chest freezers for animal grain storage, never had a moisture problem with it setting in an open leanto....James


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We stored alot of bags of grains/beans in defunct freezer for Y2k. No problems with moisture as rubber seal around chest lid was still really tight. We still store our animal feed and dog food in ours so only buy once a month.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Landlord at our place in Europe used one to store his tools. They never rusted and we fine. Weather there was drier then here in Ohio....not sure if that made a difference.


----------



## mokih (Mar 2, 2008)

My grandparents use an old freezer to store dry goods in their summer cabin. They have done so for years with no problems. Keeps mice and bugs out


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

I have been storing cattle and horse feed in mine for many years. It gets opened about once a month. Never had a problem with moisture or bugs.

JMO
Doug


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Same as so many others.
Mine is in the barn, and I store feed in it year-around. No moisture problems.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I thought it would work but decided I better ask before I committed my food to it. I checked it again, don't see/feel any damp but it is musty. Planning on putting a few charcoal briquettes in to help the odor.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Also if you get a long life 25 watt incandescent bulb you can store stuff you don't want to freeze..........


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

This freezer is out in the barn. I didn't think about anything freezing in it. Yikes. Right now I just have sugar and some rice in there. I was going to put some canned goods in there also, glad you mentioned the light bulb.....


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

So glad this topic was addressed as I have an older (backup) upright freezer we're not using and I thought it would be a good idea to store vacuum sealed/home canned/commercial canned goods in there. I'm getting grief from the hubby though - he keeps saying to keep the door propped open an inch or so so our stuff doesn't get musty. But all the food is sealed and I thought a box of baking soda might help with that anyway. If I dare disagree with him he claims I don't trust him - or I'm just trying to start a fight. The older they get.... <sigh>


----------



## Jay (Feb 5, 2008)

I wouldn't prop a door open. Invites mice/creepy crawlies to ruin/eat your hard work.
If you have harsh winters (0* or below for long periods), I wouldn't trust the lightbulb to keep things stored in glass from freezing.
I, too store feed in an old freezer. Keeps the domestic critters out of it as well!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

You could try some damp rid or something similar.

Damp Rid Hanging Moisture Absorber, 3pk - Damp Rid Inc / W.m. Barr & Co FG83K - Dehumidifiers - Camping World


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I've heard about people who buried them and used them as a root cellar. So, in other words, the answer is yes.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

You have to be the judge about what wattage light bulb to use.

Yes if your going to have 3 weeks of 0 F temps you will need a little more wattage (heat)........


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Instead of messing with light bulbs wouldn't it be easier to just put a small ceramic heater with a freeze setting in there? Thats what I use in my pump house. With the freeze setting it only uses electricity when it is just above freezing.


----------

